# Do you have any fears or phobias?



## .... (Aug 4, 2010)

It's just as the title says.
Mine are:
Bridges. It's enough that I can't even walk over a really short bridge.
Heights. Couple that with bridges and you've got a really freaked out Mawile.
Failure. I constantly worry that what I'm doing isn't good enough.
Dancing. I never dance at all. It just feels scary.
Making decisions. I worry that I'll make the wrong one.
Public speaking. I really freak out when I have to talk to 10+ people in public.

EDIT:
Heights.
Failure.
Plastic water bottles.
Batteries.
Cell phones.
Plane crashes.
Malaria. 
Third world countries.
Mosquitoes.
West Nile Virus.
Chemicals.
Death.
The end of the world.
Wild animals.
Therapy.
Bugs.
Poisonous plants.
Deep water.
Drowning.
Germs.


So what are yours?


----------



## Minish (Aug 4, 2010)

No real phobias.

Heights give me the wiggins, though. Gotten worse over time. I'm not particularly fond of the dark, either, and the biggest proper-fear I have is really a loss of identity. It's kinda hard to explain. Small, tight, enclosed spaces as well, I start to get quite panicky if I can't move my limbs fully.

Oh, and rollercoasters. Not really scared of them, but I despise the very idea of them and won't even go near something that moves me around quickly.


----------



## Green (Aug 4, 2010)

i dunno if there's a word for it but after i have a really freaky dream, i'm not able to fall asleep for a few days. 

otherwise i'm mainly just paranoid and afraid of stupid things like blowing the house up by accident or dropping/losing my ds and soulsilver.


----------



## Mercy (Aug 4, 2010)

Mawile said:
			
		

> Making decisions. I worry that I'll make the wrong one.


This kinda, for now. Only really big decisions like the one I'm up against now. D:

Also, a fear that I'll be abandoned by people I care about and mild claustrophobia. And that's about all I can think of.


----------



## Flora (Aug 4, 2010)

- Failure. Sometimes I don't even want to try something if I don't think I'll succeed.
- Being hated. Well, technically being hated by those I consider my friends (I was gonna say "rejection" in a general sense but I actually don't think that's the case anymore :D)


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 4, 2010)

Heights - so bad that sometimes I get scared when I'm a metre off of the ground with very little to support me.

Tall buildings - It's because if the clouds above it are moving it looks like it's going to fall on you.

Spiders! - and other creepy crawlies

And I'm also extremely paranoid in general.
Sometimes I might want to go somewhere but I don't because since I never go anywhere other than school I worry that my parents will think I'm keeping something from them. (because it's not like leaving the house is something people my age usually do! I'm sure they'd actually want me to go places.)


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 4, 2010)

The dark, I guess?

D: I'm not usually afraid of anything.


----------



## Green (Aug 4, 2010)

i never got what was so scary about the dark. i remember in fourth grade though i was big on aliens and stuff so i could never sleep at night.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 4, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> i never got what was so scary about the dark. i remember in fourth grade though i was big on aliens and stuff so i could never sleep at night.


Fear of the unknown, perhaps?


----------



## Minish (Aug 4, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> i never got what was so scary about the dark.


Well... because you can't _see_. Scary in itself, surely, even without the what-could-be-out-there factor?


----------



## Green (Aug 4, 2010)

not much. a few spiders and maybe a murderer.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 4, 2010)

fuck heights and fuck moving _really fast_ backwards


----------



## Dinru (Aug 4, 2010)

-Decisions
-Bugs
-Flapping wings (only if they're close by, though)
-Big, open windows (although that's gotten a bit better since moving recently)
-Getting pregnant or having a child (I don't know why, but the idea scares me more than anything else)
-Being abandoned
-Heights


----------



## Fireworks (Aug 4, 2010)

I mainly just have visual fears, and I generally can't forget them for a really long while; basically stuff like surgeries (in particular eye-related stuff, but pretty much anything) and such

and obligatory fear of death post, but I try not to think of it much, since when it comes, I won't have to worry about it anymore anyway


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't like water deeper than I am tall; in that sense I guess I'm _really really _scared of drowning. Doesn't help that I can't see worth two snails when I'm swimming.

Other than that, not much. Heights are cool, crowds are annoying.


----------



## Loffyglu (Aug 4, 2010)

I think abandonment is one of my biggest fears, actually. Aside from that, though, I'd have to say spiders bigger than about -- that dash, public speaking, aging, and making big decisions.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh boy. Uh, let's see...

*GREATEST FEAR EVER: All arthropods. All of them.* Even butterflies. If my cats hadn't killed those moths that flew in through my bedroom window I'd probably still be paralysed with horror. In fact, I think the only exception is the common house fly (which is pretty ironic, if you think about it). They only scare me in large numbers.

Lesser fears:

Coral reefs, and most kinds of seaweed.
Earth, roots, boulders, and any combinations thereof that suggest the presence of insects. This one is pretty hard to explain, but, uh...
 ... Actually, let's just say "nature".
Moving at "high" speeds and/or heights. I'm afraid of swing sets, motorcycles et cetera... (Actually using them, I mean, not just seeing them.)
Embarrassment/humiliation.
Being squeezed in with lots of other people. Not sure if this counts as claustrophobia, because I don't mind small spaces as long as I'm alone in there.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 4, 2010)

I usually don't care about bugs; sometimes they're kind of gross but it's like eh whatever, and buzzy ones make me nervous, but I wouldn't call those phobias. I also find things like cicadas cute because I'm a freak like that. 

THESE MOTHERFUCKERS, however, are the bane of my existence. And they live in my walls and like to chill out in my bathroom. :'(

Also failure, I guess. Not so much individual failures, but the fact that I know where I want my life to go, know that it isn't _in any way_ traditional/conventional and because of that I'm probably not going to have a lot of support, and, hell, my career choice is a pretty shaky one too. Other people in my family have tried similar things to what I'm trying (career-wise, anyway) and they're all still living with their parents into their late 20's and working shit jobs. There's no way I'm ending up like that too. (Granted, they all had awful business sense and failed at capitalizing on opportunities.  'let's turn down the offer to live rent-free in LA and pursue a movie career to stay here and try to make movies in some state that half the country hasn't even heard of!')

Other than that, things that people are usually afraid of tend to fascinate me, even if they scare the shit out of me at the same time.


----------



## Green (Aug 4, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> THESE MOTHERFUCKERS, however, are the bane of my existence. And they live in my walls and like to chill out in my bathroom. :'(


son of a _bitch_.


----------



## Barubu (Aug 4, 2010)

Wearing open-toed shoes.


Guns, even if fake.


HUUUUUUGE stage-fright. (Although I often have to get up on stage anyway. The universe hates me.)


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm totally okay with a lot of things people find scary - I don't mind creepy-crawlies of any stripe (everywhere I've lived, I've been the designated "take the spider/wasp/moth outside" person), I love rodents (I had pet rats for years <3), and I really enjoy public speaking (I get to be the centre of attention yay :D).

I don't like lifts (elevators for USians) - it's partly a fear of being in a small space, partly a fear of being shmushed in with other people (I don't like strangers touching me) and partly being in a metal, airtight coffin suspended by wires hundreds of feet up.

I also freak out massively over loud banging noises. I don't like balloons very much (I feel anxious the whole time I'm in a room with balloons and somebody who might pop one), and loud, sudden noises like cars backfiring make me jump way more than anyone else around and it takes me forever to get my pulse back to normal afterwards. I suspect I was shot in a past life. :)

Also, pregnancy. 

That's everything I can think of offhand.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 5, 2010)

I am mildly afraid of heights and I'm a bit claustrophobic



> don't mind creepy-crawlies of any stripe (everywhere I've lived, I've  been the designated "take the spider/wasp/moth outside" person),


yeah, me too, although I usually use some kind of plastic container for wasps because those motherfuckers _hurt_, seriously


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Aug 5, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I usually don't care about bugs; sometimes they're kind of gross but it's like eh whatever, and buzzy ones make me nervous, but I wouldn't call those phobias. I also find things like cicadas cute because I'm a freak like that.
> 
> THESE MOTHERFUCKERS, however, are the bane of my existence. And they live in my walls and like to chill out in my bathroom. :'(


...Man, I'll never get what people have against these guys. :C They're awesome. They even poison wasps and watch them die. They sometimes hang in my room actually, but usually my washroom.
Of course that said, I'm a rather blatant bug-person, so to speak. For the most part I adore the creepy crawlies. I've got an utter fascination with spiders, centipedes, all sorts of things people tend to find terrifying. Moths are also my favourite things ever, I'm always so upset when people get uppity about that.. they're so adorable. :C
Also Cicadas, Roaches, Mantis'... The ONLY thing I fear, is wasps. Not bees, but.. wasps. Fuuuuuuuucking wasps.
_"A wasp entering an office has roughly the same effect as a crazed gunman.
'Oh god, here he comes!'
'Just find out what he wants and gives it to him!'
'Do you want my daughter? Take my daughter!'"_

So yeah. Nasty buggers. I think it mostly stems from how many liked building nests in the bright plastic forts that kids tend to enjoy without stingbeasts. >:I

Other phobias, the ever present needle-phobia. In general, small pokey things getting under my skin- hngjrrkkkk i dont even.
To put in in perspective I've fainted in the doc's office before.
It's funny because I plan to go to university in nursing courses once I move.

Also a slightly less explanatory one... Rail crossings. I cannot explain, I've never been involved in a train-related-anything, I've never even been on a train, but for as long as I can remember I've gotten this terrified sinking feeling like suddenly one is going to smash right into the car while crossing, even if I can clearly see there's none anywhere within visual range. I tend to look back and forth to check for them maniacally, or otherwise (considering I'm not driving..) shut my eyes tight and duck my head down. Or try the whole 'happy place' train of thought.

Also: Loss. Just.. in general. And coinciding, the unknown. Queue panic attacks for that one, I'm sure you see where that leads. I:


----------



## Green (Aug 5, 2010)

i freaking _love_ bees. they're like fuzzy little baby knifes.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 5, 2010)

Embarassing myself in front of certain members of the female species. Along the lines of that subject, rejection by said members.

Death is a big fear of mine (or rather, what happens afterwards)

Also, I used to be afraid of roller coasters, until I was peer pressured into riding this
In short, it was worth the hour and a half wait.


----------



## Saith (Aug 5, 2010)

Dinru said:


> Getting pregnant or having a child (I don't know why, but the idea scares me more than anything else)


This, although it may be because the only conceivable way would be by xenomorph. And that looks pretty painful.
Or seahorse, but I don't see how that would work.

I used to be afraid of theoretical heights, until I decided to actually look over the banister at the top of my school.
Wasn't so bad. 'Don't look down' is balls.


----------



## Dinru (Aug 5, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Also, pregnancy.





Saith said:


> This, although it may be because the only conceivable way would be by xenomorph. And that looks pretty painful.
> Or seahorse, but I don't see how that would work.


I'm not the only one! I've never been able to convince anyone that it's actually a genuine phobia and not just "not understanding the miracle of BABIES!" or whatever.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't really have any... phobias, persay. Except unfamiliar social situations. They give me like these heart attacks. 

Just today, I went to a place where I knew nobody and was left alone there without my parents or anything. And I almost like... freaked. I had to stay calm. Lots of social anxiety. It stems from a fear I have, an INTENSE fear, of being criticized. I'm really afraid of people saying negative things about me. And looking stupid and being embarrassed. (I used to have mini panic attacks when I first joined this place, in fact, that someone would negatively criticize my posts.)

Also, because of a virus my computer got, I tend to freak out whenever something weird happens. Like when it starts loading slow or something. I'm really afraid of anything happening to it, as well as my internet going. I'd lose everything.

I'm afraid too of getting old. To me, it just seems to symbolize losing your prime and your identity. You're not... the main character anymore in your life, or something. Since young people are what's new and hip and old people get shafted. It's hard to explain, but I don't want to get shafted. I don't even know if that makes sense. Having kids too because it means to me that I'm no longer just taking care of myself. I live for more than one person and lose my identity. I guess I'm just generally afraid of losing my identity.

Also, afraid of becoming evil. Yeah. I just don't want to become some bad hypocritical person who ends up alone and is mean and bitter and nobody likes. 

For less psychological fears, I'm also afraid of the typical bugs. I scream like a little girl. One time, a cockroach that wouldn't go away and my dad refused to kill brought me to hysterical tears. Yes, really. Don't like spiders either on their own and because I associate them with screaming due to my mom's HUGE phobia of them.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh, I nearly forgot _this_ motherfucker who has repeatedly made me afraid to go upstairs because he might be hiding in my parents' bedroom, or be on _just the other side of my bedroom door._


----------



## Aisling (Aug 5, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> THESE MOTHERFUCKERS, however, are the bane of my existence. And they live in my walls and like to chill out in my bathroom. :'(


mother of _fuck_ why did I click that

Heights; spiders, when above the waist when I have no shoes; large flying insects like wasps, especially those that make noise, like large individual houseflies and bees, but moths and butterflies are totally okay though, even in close proximity; miscarriages and various birth defects without much apparent cause, such as harlequin-type icthyosis and spina bifida. Actually especially harlequin-type ichtyosis. I want to have children when I'm older, but I've had nightmares about having children with birth defects and being unable to deal with it... I also have trypophobia- it's one of the few things that'll make me lose my appetite. I'm not a very squeamish person and I'm usually surprised at things people don't want to talk about while eating.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 5, 2010)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Just today, I went to a place where I knew nobody and was left alone there without my parents or anything. And I almost like... freaked. I had to stay calm. Lots of social anxiety. It stems from a fear I have, an INTENSE fear, of being criticized. I'm really afraid of people saying negative things about me. And looking stupid and being embarrassed. (I used to have mini panic attacks when I first joined this place, in fact, that someone would negatively criticize my posts.)


I have something similar to this, I think. First, I'm afraid to say anything at all to someone I don't know, even if it's really minor. I guess the "don't talk to strangers" lesson for kids really got to me or something.

I'm afraid of saying things that make other people angry. I think this ties in with how I'm really afraid of people saying bad things about a specific other person (resulting in me having to assume everyone hates said person from the start to avoid me being "scared" or whatever it is).

I think I'm just too protective of myself and others is all, but who knows?


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 5, 2010)

Females. Err, rather _talking_ to females. I get all nervous and clumsy...

Spiders. No idea why. I can hold a snake, but not get within five feet of a spider before screeching and running away/grabbing something and demolishing the general area the spider was in/something else ridicolous.

ALIENS. I've been morbidly afraid of them for quite a decent while... I have these weird dreams. They involve me getting killed. By aliens. 

Parasites, flesh eating viruses or major physical alterations of myself. 

Quicksand. Never seen any, luckily. 

"Infected" people. Sort of like those in _I Am Legend._


----------



## spaekle (Aug 5, 2010)

Walker said:


> Oh, I nearly forgot _this_ motherfucker who has repeatedly made me afraid to go upstairs because he might be hiding in my parents' bedroom, or be on _just the other side of my bedroom door._
> 
> [picture]


Oh jesus christ my friends make fun of me for being paranoid at night because of slender man. :< 

Not sure if it's a phobia or not, because I love him design/concept-wise and stuff... it probably falls under my 'it freaks me the hell out but I still love it' thing I mentioned before. 



			
				L'il Dwagie said:
			
		

> ...Man, I'll never get what people have against these guys. :C They're awesome.


But they move all fast and have like a zillion legs and they get to be fucking huge, and I hate it when they're on my ceiling because it's like _aaaaaaah don't fall on me_ and D: D: D: D8!


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 5, 2010)

I have trypophobia. basically, seeing clusters of holes grouped together freaks me out. although generally this only extends to biological stuff like open pores and parasites.

this one time, I saw a (photoshopped) picture of a maggot-infested boob. I literally couldn't sleep or eat for the rest of the day.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 5, 2010)

L'il Dwagie said:


> ...Man, I'll never get what people have against these guys.


Probably the fact that they look like Satan in insect form. :c
Actually, never mind. They're not this bad. (Don't click this by the way. Just don't.)

Saying that, insects don't actually scare me, unless they're massive in which case fuck that they have to die. Oh, and I wish moths would stop trying to molest me all the time.


----------



## Green (Aug 5, 2010)

since steele mentioned it, i remember when i was like... 1st-2nd grade, i guess? i always watched animal planet and saw all these horrible parasite programs. left me paranoid for a while about eating beef. also finding everything i could about aliens when i was ten freaked me out.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 5, 2010)

~If I see a cockroach in my house, I jump about 2 feet.

~Also, I don't know if this is actual fear, but I sometimes just drop out of an activity (usually climbing or something) because I see what's ahead of me and think, "That's too much, too dangerous, and I don't wanna risk it".


----------



## Tangle (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm afraid of spiders, stinging bugs, huge dogs, porcelain dolls, and holy crap, 'Slender Man' now has me freaked out. xD even though he is a total fabrication... I'm afraid of a lot of stuff, can't think of it all at the moment.


----------



## Saith (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't see what's wrong with Slender man. He looks sorta like Cabadath, and he's adorable.

Oh, and if a social event is perfectly planned up to the meeting point, I bail.
Really, I'm terrified of waiting. No, really. I can't get somewhere early, but I can't arrive too late, so I need to know when the optimal time of arrival is.
After that point, I prefer not knowing. Weird, no?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't really like insects that move super fast and have a million legs but it's not really a phobia since I can deal with them alright. I don't think I have any proper phobias, really, except maybe fear of failure and abandonment.
I have three weird paranoias though: during the day while walking about I'll sometimes get a bit nervous and wonder whether some man's going to round the corner and shoot me. Whenever I'm on an escalator I keep thinking I'll slip or something and fall down the sharp metal steps and crack my neck. And the last one is getting my achile's tendon slashes. There's no context for this fear, sometimes it'll even be just when I'm sitting down alone in a room and suddenly I'll worry about it.

I don't really know the cause of any of these but oh well

edit: actually the gun thing is kind of general. I'm okay around replicas or fake guns or whatever but if I know there's a real gun with real bullets around I'll be scared as hell the whole time. I hate guns. But I'm conflicted because I think old guns look pretty! Oh no


----------



## Automata heart (Aug 6, 2010)

anything with more than 4 legs. 
F**KING SPIDERS!


----------



## .... (Aug 6, 2010)

Also for my list:
Talking on phones. Even house phones. I kinda freak out when I have to do that.
Drowning. I can barely swim. I can't even swim in 5 1/2' of water.
Computer viruses. I wouldn't want to lose everything on my computer.
The dark. Not really that severe, but I do keep a lamp on until I fall asleep.


----------



## ... (Aug 6, 2010)

I have an intense pathological fear of any moderately large buzzing insect that has the ability to sting and/or bite. I will literally have a spazz attack when a frickin wasp flies anywhere where I can hear the little bitch buzzing. I call it BZZZZophobia. No, fuck that, it doesn't even have to be a stinging insect. Or large. Just...any bugs really. I'm just afraid they'll land on me, which leads to...

I'm afraid of living things touching me. Like, just a really light touch makes me very squirmy. Other people are okay; I'm perfectly alright in large crowds, but it's like bugs landing on my skin, seaweed, fish, and DEAR GOD JESUS ALLAH THE SPIDERWEBS. I get all paranoid when I'm like walking in the woods or something and then just out of nowhere it's like "FRGHZZHBLARGHWHATISTHISIDONTEVEN" 

Also, just the general fear that horrible things are going on inside my body. Like, arteries and whatnot getting pinched and tangled and the ever-lingering fear of parasites in any way, shape or form. 

And I'm OCD.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 6, 2010)

I love bugs. They're too small to be a threat, and some of them are cool looking. Arthropods and creatures with exoskeletons look sort of like mini-robots. And even if I do have to kill one, I just squish it with my shoe.

Unless they can fly. I hate hornets (bees aren't all that bad and they're going extinct anyway, so), yellow jackets, wasps, mosquitoes, etc.

Drowning is the only thing that really scares me.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 6, 2010)

Mawile said:


> Talking on phones. Even house phones. I kinda freak out when I have to do that.


This for me too. The ringing scares me more. The fact that it could be anyone for any reason terrifies me. Every single time the phone rings and I have to answer I get paranoid that it's "Your X has died". Also since I generally have no idea what to say when talking to people, that makes it much harder. Wrong numbers scare me even more for some reason as well.


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 6, 2010)

I thought I was pretty alone with the "phone rings, I am mildly shocked (not necessarily 'scared')" but there are like two people in this thread who don't like answering phones/talking on phones either? Awesome.

I find myself often wondering about whether I have some horrid medical conditions I don't know about (every time some place hurts, I'm more or less convinced I have cancer or something like that). Recently, I've started thinking more rationally but the thought still scares me a bit.

I'm also kind of afraid that if I'm alone at home all other people on the earth just magically disappear leaving me completely alone. It is rather irrational but when I'm in the right mood it feels rather scary.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 6, 2010)

Equinoxe said:


> I find myself often wondering about whether I have some horrid medical conditions I don't know about (every time some place hurts, I'm more or less convinced I have cancer or something like that). Recently, I've started thinking more rationally but the thought still scares me a bit..


I get this too, but what makes it worse is the thing that makes you itch when you think about itching. Whenever I think something is wrong with me, that part of me hurts, making me think even more that something's wrong with me.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 6, 2010)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I have three weird paranoias though: during the day while walking about I'll sometimes get a bit nervous and wonder whether some man's going to round the corner and shoot me. Whenever I'm on an escalator I keep thinking I'll slip or something and fall down the sharp metal steps and crack my neck. And the last one is getting my achile's tendon slashes. There's no context for this fear, sometimes it'll even be just when I'm sitting down alone in a room and suddenly I'll worry about it.


Oh, man, I've got a bunch of things like that. Most embarassing one is that I don't like nutcrackers because I have this horrible, horrible fear that, one day, someone will try and crack my teeth with a pair of them. I can't watch people craking nuts open without wincing. ><


----------



## ... (Aug 9, 2010)

Equinoxe said:


> I find myself often wondering about whether I have some horrid medical conditions I don't know about (every time some place hurts, I'm more or less convinced I have cancer or something like that). Recently, I've started thinking more rationally but the thought still scares me a bit.


This is more or less what I have. You explained it better than I could. It's just an icky, uncomfortable feeling. I can't watch Discovery Health channel at all. :p


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 9, 2010)

Pretty sure the word for that is hypochondria.

As for myself, I haven't found any phobias yet, but sometimes at the most random situations I feel like I'm being followed.


----------



## ... (Aug 9, 2010)

Naw, I know what that is, and I believe the full definition is that plus the fact that someone who has it will go out of their way to make sure that said ailments won't happen a la paranoia.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2010)

FALLING OBJECTS. I used to walk across this beach with my dad every week, and there was a massive cliff face against the shore. Once or twice a jogger had been killed by falling rocks, so I got pretty nervous about that.

WEATHER. Won't go anywhere in a lightning storm; scared shitless of tornadoes.

HEIGHTS. Not for me.

MINESHAFTS. Just the thought of a dark, enclosed space that is below the surface of the Earth makes me shiver.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 9, 2010)

Mawile said:


> It's just as the title says.
> Mine are:
> Bridges. It's enough that I can't even walk over a really short bridge.
> Heights. Couple that with bridges and you've got a really freaked out Mawile.
> ...


----------



## @lex (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been looking through this thread to try and remind myself of some hidden phobia I have.

I didn't come up with anything. I'm boring :<

Although in my younger days, I was afraid of tight spaces (like, really tight) and dogs. Maybe death, too. And love.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh right, I have mild claustrophobia. I can deal but I prefer not to.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 9, 2010)

Being lonely.
Hospitals.
Moths.
Exposing my body in a public area. I have to swim in a t-shirt. I don't own any shorts. I will wear hoodies in the middle of summer.

...to a lesser extent, spoons. I will only ever eat cereal and yoghurt with spoons. Save that, I'm actually pretty frightened of the concept of using a spoon with my main meals.


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 9, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> This is more or less what I have. You explained it better than I could. It's just an icky, uncomfortable feeling. I can't watch Discovery Health channel at all. :p


I have to agree.

My dad's side of the family is basically ruined in terms of health (Cancer, kidney failure, joint problems...), so if I feel any pain in my side, I just panick and start shoving anything healthy I can find in my mouth. xD


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Aug 12, 2010)

Eh, well...

Noises in the dark. I can never tell where they're coming from and _aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh_. Doesn't help that I can detect absolutely any nearby sound if there are no others to obstruct it. I have to sleep with music on.

Bugs that can bite or sting, and also house flies for some reason. That said, I'm not at all freaked out by the really really big but harmless bugs, and plan to have a goliath beetle when I'm older.

Shots or anything else involving injection. Enough said.

Dying young...because I do not believe in an afterlife of any sort.

Also, caves and tunnels. Especially really small ones.


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 13, 2010)

im teriffied of anything with freakin' 8 legs! (SPIDERS!!!!! DX)


----------



## Missile (Aug 13, 2010)

-Talking infront of a cround: Oh, God. I'm really shy and get nervous easily, and even if It's a group of friends, I start shaking and sweating. I would just _die_. (Oddly enough, I did a skit infront of _my whole grade_ and I felt perfectly fine. o_O Which reminds me...)

-Acting: I'm afraid I might mess up and then everybody will pick on me. I'm just not good with doing things infront of people...I don't how in the world I survived the skit, but I wasn't scared _at all_. Maybe It's because I was dressed up as someone I like?

-The dark, sometimes: I tend to keep my eyes open before I go to sleep, so sometimes I think I see figures in the dark. Depending how light it is, I've seen things move and such. o_O

-Getting made fun of or pointed out: Everytime that happens, I feel like I'm going to cry. Actually, I usually hold back my tears until I get home or whatever, then I can't even speak to my mom. It's the same on the internet, though a tiny bit less. It's actually quite depressing.

-Cats: I love cats, I honestly do. But, I'm afraid they might bite or scratch me. Plus, I'm allergic. Cats just have always scared me...

-Messing Up: Somewhat self-explanitory.

-Accidentally saying something wrong: If I ever do that, I usually get scared to death thinking I won't be friends with that person anymore. Friends are important to me.

-Anyone hating me: I know I'll never be loved by everyone, but it just scares and saddens me to know there's someone who probably wants me dead or whatever. 

-Making Threads on Fourms: o_o;;; Does anyone else have this problem? I didn't even post on the Introductions Thread...

I have afew more, but that's mainly it. :x I can be somewhat claustraphobic, but it depends, I guess.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll probably be posting here constantly because I get up a huge list of fears but then I always realize other things that I'm afraid of. I'm a huge coward.

1. Bees, wasps, hornets, and anything else similar. I cannot stand these motherfuckers for unknown reasons. Unfortunately, they seem to be attracted to me and I'm sure they're out to get me. I've never even been stung, but it's so bad that whenever I see a flying insect, I have to inspect it, and if anything flies past my head unexpectedly I run for it because _what if it's a wasp._

2. Automatic toilets. They scare me to death because it's like they flush whenever you least expect it. "Now let me just pull up my OH SHIT FUCKING JESUS GOD CHRIST."

3. Dead things. I would have said corpses just to sound more intelligent, but that wouldn't fit, because I get nervous around dead leaves (on the condition that they're wet). I freak out at the mere thought of zombies, and those thoughts usually come to me when I'm in the shower, where I feel the most vulnerable. Something about fighting off a zombie while naked and wet (and possibly soapy) is horrifying.

I have to log off now but I have more _I know I do._


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues (Aug 18, 2010)

KANGAROOS oh my god oh my god evil leaping rats of death. Hate them hate them hate them. No, seriously. They're evil.
Also, public speaking.


----------



## Michi (Aug 18, 2010)

PENNYWISE.
Please just look it up... I can't even look at it without going into hysterical fits of fear and I run out of my room and avoid any drains or running water of any kind.
If you know what it is.... no pictures, please.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Aug 18, 2010)

Sofa said:


> Eh, well...
> 
> Noises in the dark. I can never tell where they're coming from and _aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh_. Doesn't help that I can detect absolutely any nearby sound if there are no others to obstruct it. I have to sleep with music on.


Actually, make that any sudden noise. Though I don't fear answering the phone, whenever it rings I think along the lines of "OH FU-wait..."

Same with knocking on the door or the doorbell.


----------



## Zuu (Aug 18, 2010)

Little Monster said:


> PENNYWISE.
> Please just look it up... I can't even look at it without going into hysterical fits of fear and I run out of my room and avoid any drains or running water of any kind.
> If you know what it is.... no pictures, please.


----------



## Dinru (Aug 19, 2010)

Dezzuu, that was cruel.

Anyway, one I forgot: Starting conversations. Don't know why.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 19, 2010)

Starting High School a year younger than everybody else. eep.....


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, also disease. The thought of being diagnosed with a terminal, slow-acting illness, and just waiting to...*shudders*. It doesn't help that I have had bouts of hypochondria. And some insects... beetles, mostly. Especially crawling on me. Oh, and just the unknown in general. It fascinates and terrifies me.


----------



## Michi (Aug 19, 2010)

I quite hate you now, sir. =P
Also: I hate open spaces. Reverse of my mother, who has claustrophobia.

(... I am doing the little self-psychology thing I taught my self. :D Imagine Pennywise dancing to "Disco Heaven" in a purple suit. It actually works. :P Don't ask.)


----------



## Mercy (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm usually afraid of clowns, but that didn't creep me at all. :x

But apparently my fear of clowns has been with me since I was a little one. My parents took us to Circus Circus when we were younger and I was almost hysterical. After I got a cool dolphin stuffed animal, I pretty much calmed down.

Let's see, I can deal with pretty much any pest. My mother can't stand dead animals or live mice, so I usually have to deal with them. On the other hand, I will freak out if I see large insects near me. Spiders, cockroaches... Well, mostly cockroaches because I haven't had pleasant experiences with them. So yeah, large insects and me = no.


----------



## Michi (Aug 19, 2010)

I believe my fear of him is from me watching the movie when I was just 7.

Also for my list: I hate spiders. Not too much, I just don't want them to fall on me. :P


----------



## Mercy (Aug 19, 2010)

Ah, see, I never saw It. I think I must be the only person who hasn't :x

And I remembered one more, which is admittedly kinda weird. It freaks me out when the shower curtain is drawn. I'm thinking I watched one too scary movies, but I just don't like it. >->


----------



## Automata heart (Aug 19, 2010)

bridges,  the world ending, although i love rain and thunder and lightning, i always go for a walk when it  rains, and throwing anything out. also losing my favourite teddy bear. (i love kensington bave bear. thats his name. ^__________^ i love him)


----------



## Automata heart (Aug 19, 2010)

bridges,  the world ending, although i love rain and thunder and lightning, i always go for a walk when it  rains, and throwing anything out. also losing my favourite teddy bear. (i love kensington brave bear. thats his name. ^__________^ i love him)


----------



## spaekle (Aug 19, 2010)

sakura said:


> the world ending


Dude, never take earth science. My teacher had like a million videos about all the various ways the world could end horribly, complete with realistic 3-D renderings of the planet's surface becoming a zillion degrees after a meteor hits and famous monuments in ruins and cute animals futilely fleeing for their lives. I was so paranoid that year. :( 

... I like the clown's teeth. Never really understood the whole fear of clowns thing, though it may be because my aunt is a clown who does birthday parties and stuff. They're more annoying than creepy, really.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 19, 2010)

crowds and spiders

I think those are my only real-actual-phobias


----------



## PK (Aug 26, 2010)

selective eating disorder, which manifests itself as a horrible crippling fear of trying new foods. :x


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay list continuing

4. Heights. I am terribly terrified of heights and would never be able to live in New York because of all those high-rise buildings. My dad once asked me, "Hey, if we ever went on a road trip across America, how would you like to ride to the top of the St. Louis Arch with me?" and my response was pretty much, "No," in my mouth and, "What the fuck no are you freaking kidding me you are a terrible father," in my head.

5. Redeads. 'Nuff said.

6. The thought of being a criminal. There is this girl I know who is pretty much identical to me and is only one year younger and I am afraid that she will turn into a criminal (although that's unlikely, she's a nice girl) and end up getting _me_ arrested.

7. Wearing skimpy clothes. It makes it way easier to get to you (if you know what I mean) and also tends to scream to most men on the street to come rape you.

8. The dark. It's actually kind of stupid to _not_ be afraid of the dark. I love cats but I cannot see in the dark.

9. Wet clothes. I tell people that I don't have a swimsuit that fits me when they ask me to come swimming, and they suggest that I just swim in the clothes I'm wearing. I cannot stand wet clothes, though.


----------



## Rex (Aug 27, 2010)

I guess I'm not too afraid of that many things but...

Spiders. Not so much if they're on a wall or the ground or something, but I start to panic if it is on me.

Very Tight Spaces. I start to hyperventilate if I am in a  tight space for too long.

Death. The idea of it scares me.


----------



## nyuu (Aug 27, 2010)

shadow_lugia said:


> and also tends to scream to most men on the street to come rape you


excuse me?


----------



## xkze (Aug 27, 2010)

needles, being immobilized in a confined space, glenn beck, some wasps, the westboro baptist church, some spiders.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 28, 2010)

shadow_lugia said:


> 7. Wearing skimpy clothes. It makes it way easier to get to you (if you know what I mean) and also tends to scream to most men on the street to come rape you.


to expand on NWT's response, it's a complete myth that dressing provocatively attracts rapists. rape is about power, not sex: even elderly grandmothers get raped.


----------



## Flora (Aug 28, 2010)

Flora and Ashes said:


> - Failure. Sometimes I don't even want to try something if I don't think I'll succeed.
> - Being hated. Well, technically being hated by those I consider my friends (I was gonna say "rejection" in a general sense but I actually don't think that's the case anymore :D)


And in a very specific sense saying something stupid that makes my friends hate me.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 28, 2010)

MacaroniRex said:


> start to panic if it is on me.
> 
> Very Tight Spaces. I start to hyperventilate if I am in a  tight space for too long.
> 
> Death. The idea of it scares me.


Yes on both. Especially death. Sometimes I imagine beign dead, and close my eyes and imagine spending a million years like that. ((I know dead bodies can't think. I fear not living as me, living as someone else. I know it's impossible but it terrifies me to *gulp* death.



Flora and Ashes said:


> And in a very specific sense saying something stupid that makes my friends hate me.


Yeah. Me too.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 28, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> to expand on NWT's response, it's a complete myth that dressing provocatively attracts rapists. rape is about power, not sex: even elderly grandmothers get raped.


Thaaaaaank you for saying this. 

Though, dressing provocatively will, on the other hand, almost certinaly mean that you will be at least partially blamed if you were to _get_ raped :/


----------



## Flora (Aug 28, 2010)

Brock said:


> Yeah. Me too.


Okay good I'm not the only one. My parents seem to be fairly confused as to why I'm afraid of this.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 28, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Though, dressing provocatively will, on the other hand, almost certinaly mean that you will be at least partially blamed if you were to _get_ raped :/


Does this _actually happen_? People keep telling me it does, but I have a really hard time picturing anyone with half a heart going "yeah well, she dresses like a slut so it's her own fault!!!!!"


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 28, 2010)

Music Dragon said:


> Does this _actually happen_? People keep telling me it does, but I have a really hard time picturing anyone with half a heart going "yeah well, she dresses like a slut so it's her own fault!!!!!"


Oh hell yeah it does. I've heard people at my (old) school state this _like it's fact_. Men /and/ women, which depresses me.

In fact for about three months on the way to school there was a giant billboard about this very subject! It was a girl out in a club with her friends, obviously tipsy seeing as she's just about to fall over and shit, and then just in massive type '*this is not an excuse to rape me.*' or something.

I was like o___o


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 28, 2010)

Music Dragon said:


> Does this _actually happen_? People keep telling me it does, but I have a really hard time picturing anyone with half a heart going "yeah well, she dresses like a slut so it's her own fault!!!!!"


Yup. Juries acquit rapists all the time on the grounds that "she was asking for it". It's so common I can't find a specific case.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 28, 2010)

I see. Guess the world is pretty fucked up.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 28, 2010)

Music Dragon said:


> I see. Guess the world is pretty fucked up.


But we already knew that, anyway.

I don't really fear deth, persay, but I do fear a _painful_ death.


----------



## Thorne (Aug 29, 2010)

I am seriously afraid of puking.


----------



## nyuu (Aug 29, 2010)

I avoid bees. Dunno of any fears or phobias!


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Sep 7, 2010)

Disease is my biggest fear, I have trouble watching it on TV even. It was especially strong when my father died of a massive heart attack in his sleep in 2005, but now I think it is gradually getting better. I can watch some things now such as Stepmom without being bothered. Stepmom had been one movie that had gotten to me(Susan Serandon is diagnosed with Cancer in this film and only has one last Christmas with her children).

I am also afraid of spiders, I cower like a five year old and need my mom to take care of them and I also shout and cringe when bees buzz around me. I can't go on roller coasters because I am afraid.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 7, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Yup. Juries acquit rapists all the time on the grounds that "she was asking for it". It's so common I can't find a specific case.


One of my friends who I love to bits but sometimes want to smack about the head has come out with gems like "You can't rape a prostitute", "She was 14, she knew what she was doing" and "He's famous, so he wouldn't rape girls because there'd be so many actually willing to have sex with him".

Here's some absolutely horrifying statistics about people's opinion on (male>female) rape and under what conditions they think it's the woman's fault. It starts with "One in three students in the UK thinks that a woman is responsible for being raped if she’s drunk." and manages to get worse from there.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 7, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> One of my friends who I love to bits but sometimes want to smack about the head has come out with gems like "You can't rape a prostitute", "She was 14, she knew what she was doing" and "He's famous, so he wouldn't rape girls because there'd be so many actually willing to have sex with him".


Were the latter two regarding Polanski?


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 7, 2010)

The second was, the last was, I think, when we were talking about Mel Gibson? We have discussions like this all the time, and it only makes me sad/angry.


----------

